# ورق جدران الدمام



## تسويق اونلاين (13 مايو 2012)

*
ورق جدران الدمام

‫ورق جدران الدمام‬&lrm; - YouTube

نقوم بتوريد و تركيب مختلف أنواع مواد الديكور

ورق جدران

أجود أنواع ورق جدران
ألماني، ايطالي، انجليزي، بلجيكي، أمريكي، صيني، نيوزيلندي، تركي
بأشكال مختلفة
مناظر طبيعية - رسومات فنيه باب ورسومات فنيه ابعاد مختلفة - رسومات فيكتورية

أرضيات خشبية باركيه

خشب طبيعي
موزعين معتمدين مصنع modecor

اعمال جبسية

نقوم بتنفيذ جميع أعمال الديكورات الجبسية الداخلية و الخارجية
الأسقف-الأقواس -الأعمدة- الدفايات -المكتبات -لوحات النحت - ديكورات الواجهات الخارجية 

دهانات

نقوم بتوريد و تنفيذ اعمال الدهانات الداخلية و الخارجية
الجزيرة - همبل - جوتن - سجما - تكنوكوت - الشبح


تصميم الديكور 

تحت إشراف مهندسي ديكور أكفاء
و بأيادي فنية ماهرة

جدد ديكور منزلك بأقل الأسعار

احجز الآن

ورق جدران الدمام
شارع 42 مخطط 8 الفرع الثاني طريق الملك فهد بعد إشارة فندق عرش بلقيس بجوار مطعم أبها – الدمام –السعودية 

التلفون : 038441041

الجوال : 0546668024

البريد الالكتروني : [email protected]
*​


----------



## tjarksa (13 مايو 2012)

*رد: ورق جدران الدمام*

بالتوفيق يارب .


----------



## تسويق اونلاين (5 يونيو 2012)

*رد: ورق جدران الدمام*

امين الله يوفق الجميع شكرا لمرورك


----------



## تسويق اونلاين (27 يوليو 2012)

*رد: ورق جدران الدمام*

ورق جدران الدمام


----------

